# What should I buy first?



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok so im new the HT setups but have a pretty good knowledge with audio. I am going to be building up my HT set up and I was wondering what i should buy first? I watch movies and play Xbox, no cable or dish as of now. If you want I will include a picture of the area i will be working with. I already have a subs, everything else is still up in the air...

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You can buy me something to start with... :bigsmile:

What's your equipment budget going to be?

Are you going with a receiver or do you want separates?

5.1 or 7.1?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, I can say if you want to watch movies and play xbox, and (I'm making an assumption) you have limited funds so you want to build your HT in steps, I'd go in the following order:



buy a decent tv (assuming you don't have one), 
buy a decent receiver 
buy the best pair of speakers you could afford
buy/build some acoustical treatments, 
buy the matching surrounds 
and finally buy the center speaker.

Items 2 and 3 need to be done together obviously. If it were me, I'd probably split the cash outlay between these two at 25% for the receiver and 75% for the speakers.

Please don't underestimate item 4 -- a properly treated room is a revelation.

Please note: this order does not mean that the center channel is the least important, just that I think it can be handled by a good stereo pair of speakers until you can afford it. Once you do get it, it will be the most used speaker of the group so it's imperative that it matches the timbre of the front l/r and is of the same quality. If at all possible, I'd buy the same speaker you're using for the l/r.

If you give us a budget, I can maybe even make a few suggestions.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> You can buy me something to start with... :bigsmile:
> 
> What's your equipment budget going to be?
> 
> ...


i have only dealt with 5.1 so i dont know much about 7.1...a quick summary? 

well i dont have a final budget for now,just a rough one. i have spend 1200 on just the subs already though...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

JCD said:


> Well, I can say if you want to watch movies and play xbox, and (I'm making an assumption) you have limited funds so you want to build your HT in steps, I'd go in the following order:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have an OK TV for now. I have always thought Denon is a good brand for receivers but i could be wrong. I'm thinking about going with line array for speakers (after hearing some i don't think i can go with out).

Here is my budget

1. Receiver about $2k
2. Line Array (idk prices)
3. Cables (as much as it costs)
4. EQ's and crossovers ($1k)
5. Amp for sub, ($1500)
6. Other speakers ($2k)


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

photocrazy8 said:


> I have an OK TV for now. I have always thought Denon is a good brand for receivers but i could be wrong. I'm thinking about going with line array for speakers (after hearing some i don't think i can go with out).
> 
> Here is my budget
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good budget! I think with that kinda $$ you can get something amazing, although, unless you go DIY, it may be hard to find a line array. I can give some other suggestions:

$2k for a receiver is a lot. I think you can spend quite a bit less and still get something that will be just as good. Actually, you may be able to get a pre-amp/amp combo for that amount, especially since you don't need a particularly powerful amp if you go with a line array. Also, I also like Denon -- it's still a good brand if you go the receiver route. I'd be inclined to look at the 2807 which you can get for less than $1,000.
I'm afraid I can't think of any commercially made line arrays -- they're probably too big for your typical brick and mortar business to store. However, there are MANY DIY models I've seen. 
This one doesn't have to break the bank -- just stay away from the monster cables and other esoteric brands. bluejeanscable.com is better than monster cable and far cheaper. And for speaker wire, I'd just use a low gauge (say 14?) speaker wire bought in bulk from your local electronic store. If I remember correctly, I got a 100' spool of 14 guage for ~$35.
Are you going active with your crossover?
I think you could find something less expensive that would do the job just as well. I'm assuming that the subs you already have are not already powered.
Of course, this will just depend on what you get for your front l/r

Do you already have some thoughts on what line array you'd like to go with? What was the one you heard?

JCD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

An addition to number 3 would be Monoprice. They, like Blue Jean Cables, sell quality low cost cables.

mech


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

+1 monoprice.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I like Denon myself, but for your budget I'd consider separates.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

JCD said:


> That's a pretty good budget! I think with that kinda $$ you can get something amazing, although, unless you go DIY, it may be hard to find a line array. I can give some other suggestions:
> 
> $2k for a receiver is a lot. I think you can spend quite a bit less and still get something that will be just as good. Actually, you may be able to get a pre-amp/amp combo for that amount, especially since you don't need a particularly powerful amp if you go with a line array. Also, I also like Denon -- it's still a good brand if you go the receiver route. I'd be inclined to look at the 2807 which you can get for less than $1,000.
> I'm afraid I can't think of any commercially made line arrays -- they're probably too big for your typical brick and mortar business to store. However, there are MANY DIY models I've seen.
> ...


One line array i was looking in to was one DIY the owner of TC sounds had built. I think they cost about 2000 for the pair...

Well im huge on my sub stage. I have (2) 18 TC Sound LMS 5400's (http://tcsounds.com/lms5400.htm). Im thinking of putting one in my car and one in my house though so idk just yet. Thanks for all the info and advise, Andrew


----------



## SierraMikeBravo (Jul 1, 2007)

> I like Denon myself, but for your budget I'd consider separates.


I don't know abut that. A decent pre-pro will cost a tad over $2000 alone plus an amp would ring you in at over $4000. I'd stick with the receiver at that price. Grab a Denon 4306 while you still can since the 4308's are $500 more.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

SierraMikeBravo said:


> I don't know abut that. A decent pre-pro will cost a tad over $2000 alone plus an amp would ring you in at over $4000.


Nah,you can get into separates for well under $4k. 

Outlaw has the 990 for $999. I just sold one used, working perfectly, for $700. 

Emotiva has the LMC-1 for $499 and the MMC-1 for $1,099 (both pre/pros).

The Emotiva LPA-1 7-channel amp is $499 and the bigger brother is $1,099. 

Emotiva will also give current owners 40% off new products. So you could buy the LMC-1 + LPA-1 for $998 and get a major discount on an upgrade sometime in the next year; I've heard that they are working on an HDMI processor, of course. So is Outlaw. 

Anyway, I'd have to agree that at the $2k pricepoint, unless you just plain don't want to go that route, separates should definitely be under consideration...

Also, I hinted at used above, but that's where I got both my pre/pro and my amp, at a considerable savings. I would also definitely recommend used.


----------



## Tiny (Oct 17, 2007)

You can buy a very nice receiver for $2k, but I wouldn't bother unless you are spending the money because you want people to be impressed you had it blow. You can get very good Yamaha, Dennon, Onkyo and other receivers for significantly smaller prices, there are quite a few in the $500 range. First and foremost, I don't think there is much point in not going with a 7.1 receiver. I would also make sure it has pre-in-outs and if possible multichannel. Secondly until the electronics association gets its act together gets rid of the copy protection **** involved with HDMI I would just stick with component video. The most important thing in my opinion though for a receiver is that it has enough inputs for your needs.

The xbox is a decent dvd player, especially if you get component and digital out cables.

the receiver will provide you with decent output for the speakers until you can get other amplifiers, though if you are into audio you probably have something to suit your needs. I have used several different integrated amps for this purpose so that works too.

Speakers are something you will have to make your own decision on, but in my opinion placement makes as much difference as the actual speakers do. If you can make an IB sub then that is what I would go with. 

BTW Elemental Designs has their 12" ehq which make great IB subs on clearance. http://www.edesignaudio.com/edv2/product_info.php?cPath=92&products_id=183


----------



## funky_waves (Jul 3, 2007)

Nice to see you here on the shack I've seen you alot over at the caraudio forum. Are you planning to go DIY with the speakers? If not, with your budget, we can build an entire customized speaker system for you, less the sub, you have, same as mine  awsome sub eh. That will surpass anything comercialy avialable at the price point. We even do line arrays, we have some on clearance right now, not as good as the ribbon arrays I heard at TC, but still has the "sound" of line arrays, incredibly dynamic. If your interested contact me and we can figure out what would best meet your needs, or if you are going DIY I can offer designs or ideas if you like. [email protected]


----------

